# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  urgent chat abandonné dans un immeuble du 75013

## sev93

Bonjour, nous avons des personnes qui ont déménagé de notre immeuble  Paris 13, et ont abandonné un pauvre chat qui est complètement perdu  depuis maintenant 5 jours  ! Je men occupe, mais lapproche est un peu  difficile, malgré tout depuis hier  jai réussi à le caresser ( je lui  donne à manger et des croquettes tout ce quil faut depuis le début ) il  rentre chez moi, mais reste très craintif ! Jaimerais donc un peu  daide svp ! Merci

----------


## mexaya

Des nouvelles ? A-t-il été pris en charge ?

----------

